# New shelf for sodas



## SoukaXO (Jul 7, 2022)

Recently bought it at a yard sale for $3! A steal! Love it as I can now keep buying bottles and dig for them. Also wanted to show how well my pepsi bottles match with my Patrick Nagel piece. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-A136U using Tapatalk


----------



## Len (Jul 7, 2022)

SoukaXO, 

That Pepsi collection really looks top shelf. Some might want a hanging rack directly above it or to the left side, but I say Nah. You have no need. Nice job.


----------



## SoukaXO (Jul 8, 2022)

Len said:


> SoukaXO,
> 
> That Pepsi collection really looks top shelf. Some might want a hanging rack directly above it or to the left side, but I say Nah. You have no need. Nice job.


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-A136U using Tapatalk


----------



## Len (Jul 8, 2022)

Yes, you had that base covered.   --Keep going with your collections but remember to display them safely as they get larger.


----------

